# Big Hotel



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2007)

I was looking to find something to put these two lovers in since they have been together since 11:50 am, when I thought about the enclosures I brought for the Idolmantis. I put them in here and they hardly take up any room! I wanted to give the male (Stud ly) to hide if he finished so she would not eat him, they take up a whole 4". Awesome! Lots of mating going on tonight, speaking of which  












HaH! I know what you was thinkin... I have to go check on them :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually let mating mantises walk around my room while they're mating. When they're done, I usually find the male far far away.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2007)

They were out all day, She kept climbing on the shelving with him on her and I was afraid they might get behind the door and I would smash them when I go in there, so I put them up for the night in a newly remodeled room. h ah


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2007)

I see. THen I hope he doesn't walk around too much after unmounting.


----------



## Precious (Oct 3, 2007)

This hotel clearly has hourly rates.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 6, 2007)

Precious said:


> This hotel clearly has hourly rates.


That was funny Precious :lol: 

Rebecca. Female will get the male in that cage if she wants food :huh: you may wanna put some juicy blue bottle flies to distract her attention and pray that male is not going straight to the female at some point. Did they mate?


----------

